# Antler restrictions expanding in NY?



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

ttt...if you want them now is the time to act!!


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT . . . :darkbeer:


----------



## SgtShultzy (Nov 5, 2007)

I'll pass it along to all my friends..thanks


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

this is incredible....aren't there a bunch of NY'ers on here begging for this!! This is our chance to have the pilot program extended. Wouldn't it be nice to stay here and shoot some big deer instead of spending our money out of state to do it?


----------



## cctstudio (Mar 7, 2009)

not that i hunt in your neck of the woods,but i think antler restriction are a positive thing when it comes to hunting whitetail...for many reasons of course...here in Texas many of our counties have had restrictions for some time...the outcome has been looking very positive...one of the biggest restrictions is the spread of the mainbeams...the deer must have mainbeams that extend to the outside of the deers ears when he is in an alert earset...the others are related to number of tines...this has help the age of free range whitetails dramatically....hope all goes well...interesting topic by the way..


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

AR is good and we are starting to see results here in 3J after only 3 or so years. more and better quality bucks being seen every season!!


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

glad to hear it...now we just need them in more areas...


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Bring it to 7R and 7S. :smile:

I nominate DoctariAFC as our regional rep for AR......


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

I think DEC saw great things here in 3J and wants to expand though some will complain.Speak up hunters this is your chance to be heard if you want it good post cityhunter :thumbs_up


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

I wish Maine would do something like that here. Not just more is better.Mel


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Hopefully they can nip it in the bud and keep it out of CNY.

Steve


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

I would like to see it in the Adirondacks with the long season, but I doubt it will ever happen here.


----------



## 1NYARCHER (Mar 21, 2007)

*A.R on long island*

It would be nice to get some type of A.R on L.I or make us earn a buck tag,,,there are still some nice bucks around but each year there seems to be less and less,,,I know the eye of the beholder thing,,,but there are some good genetics around here which would be nice to keep going,,


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

1NYARCHER said:


> It would be nice to get some type of A.R on L.I or make us earn a buck tag,,,there are still some nice bucks around but each year there seems to be less and less,,,I know the eye of the beholder thing,,,but there are some good genetics around here which would be nice to keep going,,


Same thing here in Westchester...too many guys horn hunting and not shooting any does. I think some AR's with an earn a buck would be great in Westchester and L.I.


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

We have them in southwestern Pa and so far they're working. Pretty nice bucks running around here.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I'd personally rather see a buck tag lottery, but I fully support this as opposed to doing nothing, especially in eastern NY where, outside of urban areas and bow zones, few bucks make it beyond their second or third year of life.


----------



## kodym (Apr 5, 2009)

I hope it passes for 7s.


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT :darkbeer:


----------



## wtwilli (Nov 25, 2008)

cityhunter346 said:


> Same thing here in Westchester...too many guys horn hunting and not shooting any does. I think some AR's with an earn a buck would be great in Westchester and L.I.


I think Ars on second buck similar to Michigan would be a good starting point on Long Island we don't need earn a buck.Here we are given additional either sex tags if you fill dmps.Here most guys are filling dmps to get extra tags.


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

Really surprised there isn't more posts on this


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

UCNYbowhunter said:


> Really surprised there isn't more posts on this


I think we should check the Buffalo obituaries and make sure Rich is still alive. I would think he would be all over this like a fat kid on a cupcake.....:wink:


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

Tax Lawyer said:


> I think we should check the Buffalo obituaries and make sure Rich is still alive. I would think he would be all over this like a fat kid on a cupcake.....:wink:


lol...is that "doctari" if so, I was thinking the same thing...I know he always is on a crusade against them!!


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

cityhunter346 said:


> lol...is that "doctari" if so, I was thinking the same thing...I know he always is on a crusade against them!!


That's him. I like Rich even though I agree with him less than 1% of the time.


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT....lets go...let the DEC know what you think!!


----------

